
Superhuman AI for heads-up no-limit poker: Libratus beats top professionals - doppp
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/12/15/science.aao1733.full
======
EGreg
Wasn't heads-up limit poker basically solved, where an optimal closed-form
strategy was found and now you can prove the probability of a long term win? I
do not think you need AI for this any longer. But I could be wrong.

~~~
sp332
Yes, that's why this news about no-limit poker is interesting.

~~~
EGreg
Ah okay :)

